
Scientists develop new way to get hydrogen from seawater - airstrike
https://www.inverse.com/article/60867-hydrogen-fuel-seawater-elon-musk
======
airstrike
Link to paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13092-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13092-7)

